# Cardarine: 8 health benefits



## Derek Wilson (Aug 31, 2020)

Cardarine is a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators (SARM). It has been linked to many health benefits. It can help major organs like the heart and the brain and improve muscle growth. 

Binds to and activates the PPAR delta (peroxisome proliferator activator receptor delta). PPAR is a transcription factor that increases the expression of many genes.



Protects the Brain
Benefits the Heart
Prevents Obesity
Protects the Kidneys
Helps the Immune System
Protects Against Liver Damage
Improves Memory Growth and Stamina
May Help Heal Skin Diseases
Be aware that this SARM has its potential risks and side effects!

The typical dosage is 2mg/kg per day to selective activate PPAR.


----------



## chucky101 (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 7, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## chucky101 (Sep 7, 2020)

Can you share side effects also?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 14, 2020)

Remember that SARMs are a relatively new product.


This means that even though they are at the cutting edge of scientific research and give quick and effective results, they are still being studied by medical professionals and scientists to determine safe dosage and long-term side effects. This leads us to discuss a few of the possible side effects for SARMs. Keep in mind that each of these supplements is unique and may affect one user differently than another.


Keep in mind that each of these supplements is unique and may affect one user differently than another.
?

For most SARMs, the most common side effect is an imbalance in hormones, but with a proper PCT or post cycle therapy, this is usually bearable.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 25, 2020)

Ostarine may have a similar effect on the HPG axis, but it also may cause problems with elevated estradiol levels.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 2, 2020)

I would recommend it during weight loss / cardio. And if you'd actually like to put a few pounds of muscle on during the cut (not a severe cut) Id also pair it with Ostarine. Those two together are like Oreos and Milk , or strawberries and creme.


----------

